# Pics of my workshop



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

Here are the pics of my workshop







This is my workshop that I built about three years ago. It is 13x7x7 and is lagged for extra toastiness.

I will have to post one at a time as when i try to do multiple pics, just the address comes up. Any solutions please?

Phil


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

Here is where I store all my bits and bobs, for five points can anyone spot the most important tool in the workshop?


----------



## martyn2 (22 Feb 2006)

car,nt see the kettle :? 

martyn


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

The cupboards are a recent addition to the workshop. I redesigned the shop at Xmas to make more workspace. I now have a L shaped 12x6 work top that is 30 inches deep. The cupboards house all my power tools.






To save the varnished worktop I do all work on a piece of MDF

This is the other side where I keep all my screws. The timber you see is for a scratch built Adirondeck type chair. I'm making the prototype out of softwood to make sure I get the design right. I'll then spend the £80 on hardwood to do the finished article.






Just worked out how to do multiple pics 

This is the entrance and the other important feature of the workshop....the heater. Did anyone guess the most important tool in the workshop, congrats to anyone who guessed the cordless phone! Invaluable for me to get my mrs to make me a cuppa using the intercom facility :lol: 







This is the latest addtion to my tools, it's an Axminster compound mitre saw and cost £140. Very good value in my opinion. It comes with an 80 tooth blade and you get an additional CMT 60 tooth fine kerf blade with a value of £47. You also get a free mitre table worth £30. Although having briefly used it, it is no better than the Nutool saw I have used for the last three years. It has got a laser facility and a stop end.






this is the inside of the cupboard showing power tools. By the way I'm going on Mastermind next week, my chosen subject "Stating the bleeding obvious" Thanks to Fawlty Towers for that quip  











This is Jess doing a tour of inspection. Notice the key fob? COYB.











And Finally, thank god I here people say :lol: this is a pic of the storage area for all my large machinery. Table saw, band saw, router table and vac.

Phil

Going for a cuppa now :wink:


----------



## dedee (22 Feb 2006)

Phil, I was told I had a posh workshop 'cos I had curtains ....but you have nets! :shock: and your own deck :lol: 
IMHO communications with the house should be one way only eg "I'd like some tea" and not "don't you think it's time you came in?" :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing that chair.

Andy


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

Now that I have got the hang of uploading I will keep you posted

Phil


----------



## martyn2 (22 Feb 2006)

nice very light and clean !! 

martyn


----------



## Jarviser (22 Feb 2006)

Very nice 'shop Phil! Not enough sawdust yet though!
I replaced my nets with some bits of used perspex and random orbit sanded them to give the same effect as nets, i.e. to keep out thieving eyes. I screwed to the inside of the window frame and it gives extra insulation plus some anti-theft protection.


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

Thanks Jarvis, My wife is an untidy person and I am the opposite, I keep my workshop clean as it is the only place I have control over. Great idea about the perspex frosted over, I think I'll do that.

Phil


----------



## beejay (22 Feb 2006)

A man after my own heart Phil. Likes to keep a neat and tidy workshop, but as we both know its necessary when space is limited.
Excellent use of space and thanks for letting us in.
beejay

http://community.webshots.com/user/eunos9


----------



## gwaithcoed (22 Feb 2006)

Hi Phil,
keep the pics coming I love them its nice to see that a workshop can be kept tidy, mine is a disgrace. I like the idea of the intercom but if I had one it would have to be "one way" as I can just imagine the reply if I called up the kitchen and ordered Tea with two sugars and a fairy cake. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Cheers Alan


----------



## PowerTool (22 Feb 2006)

Very interesting (as well as very clean :lol: ) - thanks for taking the time.
I enjoy looking around other people's workshops,as there is often a good idea or two that I haven't thought of yet.. :wink: 

Comments - looks neat,tidy and very well organized  

Andrew


----------



## Bean (22 Feb 2006)

Oohhhh thats a tidy shop :wink: 

Bean


----------



## MattMoore (22 Feb 2006)

I must ay I admire you for being able to keep a shed so tidy!
Very good use of space too, Whats the biggets project you have made in there so far?
seeing your shed has got me thinking about mine now... 

CHeers,
Matt


----------



## filsgreen (23 Feb 2006)

Matt, yours is the $50000 dollar question. It is very easy to keep the workshop clean if you don't build anything. I've built several projects mainly dolls houses and toy chests, but more imprtant to me, as I've mentioned is keeping the area tidy. Don't forget the workspace is relatively small so you don't want to be falling over waste. Plus as I've already mentioned in other posts I am relatively inexperienced. You can have all the Gucci kit, but if you don't know the basics it is just a lump of metal, as someone succinctly said on an opinion about expensive planes. I learned this lesson some years ago when i took up photography, you can possess the latest Nikon camera but if you don't know the rudimentary skills of photography you may as well own a Dixon's special! The beauty about this site is that the members are willing to pass on their experience and not be judgemental. They may own the latest kit and be up to the standard of Norm, but they still have the time to pass on their knowledge and wisdom. Sorry but Norm is the pinnacle of skill for me!

Regards

Phil


----------



## Bean (23 Feb 2006)

filsgreen Beware there are one or two about who belive that if it is very expensive then it must be worth having, they are easy to spot. But the majority of people on this site give unbiased advice, with the exception of dado's, leigh jigs, woodrats and festools :wink: which seem to make peoples pulse quicken.

Sad Bean  whos wife who would not let him take his new plane to bed with him


----------



## Alf (23 Feb 2006)

Bean":3s3xu3a6 said:


> Sad Bean  whos wife who would not let him take his new plane to bed with him


Sheesh, them's practically grounds for divorce. [-( (and I ain't saying who for... :lol: )

Cheers, Alf

Who never gets worked up about anything. No sir. What? You callin' me a liar, you no good Leigh jig-owning, dado-using, Festool-lovin' son of a...? Oh, you have a 'Rat? Put it there, chum. :wink: :lol:


----------

